# Beginning Snowshoe Hikes in NH or MA



## pedxing (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm trying to become a four season backpacker and picked up a great deal on some Atlas Snowhoes (1033's) in June.   I'd like to learn to use them doing some day hikes.  Once the snow comes, what would be a great place to start using them?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2002)

i've been debating getting some snowshoes for winter hiking.  i know AMC runs a couple beginner level snowshoeing programs.  i dunno where they go though.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 28, 2002)

*Several options*

There's a winter hiking set of workshops that are done by the AMC Boston Chapter down at Joy Street, which you can attend and then do a "practical" once everyone's educated.

The AMC also offers Beginner and Advanced Winter Hiking 2-day workshops up at Pinkham. The Beginner class is all about snowshoeing, and last winter included a short trip with bushwacking on the first day, and a longer trip (breaking trail in over a foot of fresh snow up on the Raymond Path up to Harvard Cabin) on the second.

You can also just up and go. My first snowshoe trip was up to Lonesome Lake and back. The trail is never overly steep, and the winter forest there beautiful. If it's late enough in the year you can go right across the lake (if you don't, stay on the east side - the west side is bogs with log bridges which can be hard to find (ker-splash!) under snow cover). Of course, Lonesome will be opening later in the season as a winter hut (like Carter) which will diminish the wilderness experience, but also provide you with shelter at the turnaround point.

I've had Atlas 1033's for several years now, and I love 'em. My only caveat is that snow mounds and freezes on the top of my feet, and so the "just pull this ring to loosen the binding" trick doesn't work.

And remember not to lean back on the shoes with them pointed forward when going downhill.


----------



## pedxing (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas on Lonesome Lake.  I just saw M. Elozy's post on VFT and see that the price is pretty decent (30$ for AMC members) for the winter hiking and camping course in Boston.  Nontheless,  I prefer spending my time and money  getting out and mucking around.   Also, free weeknights are hard to come by.  Thus, I'm looking for fairly forgiving places to learn and make my own mistakes after reading up a little more on techniques.

I also have a pair of 1025's - and hope to entice one of my sons (both are in High School) to stumble around with me.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 28, 2002)

My first snowshoe trip was up Mt. Morgan. 

I still think it was a great trip. Never really steep, not a long hike, great views of Squam. I'd recommend it!  But Lonesome is also a great one because you know it'll be packed out, also Mt. Willard is a very popular snowshoe hike.

Have fun and I wouldn't spend the $ to take an AMC course, it is easy enough to just get out there and have fun yourself!


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Oct 29, 2002)

*First snowshoe trip*

pedxing,

My first snowshoe trip was up the Greely Ponds trail, nice easy flat hiking.  The trail was well broken, so for fun I got off the trail and walked in the open hardwoods, where there was "real snow" that my snowshoes could sink into.  That was, for me, the most fun part of the trip.

When I am in NH, want to hike but not too much effort, I seek out a logging road or trail at lower elevation and walk in the open woods beside it.  To me the magic of snowshoeing is sinking in the snow, not walking on the hard packed trail.  I also enjoy that, but I call it "winter hiking", not "snowshoeing".


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 30, 2002)

Greylock via Cheshire Harbor in MA  Elbow trail from behind Berkshire school also.

In NH, a ton but look for flatter trails.  Greeley, Livermore, Lincoln Woods, Lonesome, Zealand Road, Willard are a few.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 30, 2002)

Most of the popular trails in the Whites will be well broken (unless there has been recent snowfall), so the best place to have some snowshoe fun is off the beaten path. I like Greeley Ponds because you can head off the trail if it is broken and just head thru the woods. I have pulled my daughter thru that area several times in my pulk. It is relatively short, and the views are awesome. But anywhere there is snow, just head into the woods.......

Personally, I think that technique will come with experience, which you can get from local backwoods hikes. The 2 key problems that I have had with snowshoes are how to descend a steep snowy slope, and how to remove oneself from a spruce trap. If you are on a steep slope you might want to remove them and posthole or try and "snow surf" down. As for spruce traps, your snowshoes tend to overlap, and don't provide much lifting force. Best bet is to try and roll out.

All in all its fun stuff, and soon the real winter will be here......


----------



## twigeater (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm with Michele - save your money, just put 'em on and go.


----------



## Cornbread (Nov 1, 2002)

*I agree*

I agree with the others about just getting out there, but I've never taken a class so I don't know what might be learned.  I also agree about Greeley - at least on the Waterville side, because the woods are low-density hardwoods so there's good room to hike around without feeling like you're swimming through spruce branches.

Going down steep unbroken stuff with snowshoes can actually be a little dangerous, so be careful.  One time me & a buddy decided to shortcut a big switchback on Signal Ridge Trail (Carrigan) down near the bottom - it was a lot of fun taking BIG strides with the snowshoes and gaining a lot of momentum.  My buddy, though, got a snowshoe's front tip caught under a fallen tree that was invisible below the snow, bringing him to an immediate halt.  The only thing he damaged was his ego when he did a spectacular face plant in the fresh powder, but I could see how someone could get hurt doing this.  :dunce:    By contrast, coming down the trail at Nancy Cascades I just took the snowshoes off - they seemed more like a liability on that very steep hill, and I was able to manage to get down barebooting both on- and off-trail.

One thing I really enjoy with snowshoes is what I think people call "glissading" down trails.  The way I do it is to put myself in a "lunge" position with one foot forward and the other back, both knees bent.  You position your weight such that you don't have the cleats digging in.  Do this after a few steps to build up some speed and you'll snowshoe-ski down the trail.


----------



## pedxing (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow!  Thanks all for some really great ideas on trails and techniques.  I especially like the idea of heading out on well used trails with suitable detours into fresher snow.  When the snow is down and I can get some time, I'll definitely be trying out some of the trails y'all have mentioned.


----------



## steiny (Nov 11, 2002)

*SNOWSHOEING IN MASS.*

Yo Ped,
    You can come on out to my place to give 'em a whirl - about two hours from Cambridge; an hour from Greylock. Walk out my front door and snowshoe two miles down an abandoned road to a clifftop campsite with some great views. Another two miles and you'll be camped at a mountaintop lake. A little up and down but not too bad. If you're really lucky, you can track the catamounts that roam around here. Lots of woods to explore if you wanna go offtrail. Nice thing about snowshoeing is you can go lots of places that are too brushy to hike through in summer - if we have a good winter, you'll be shoeing on top of all the brush.


----------



## pedxing (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds great Steiny.  Thanks for the invite.  After a few years of talking to each other on various boards, it would be fun to meet up.  I'll send you an e- before long.


----------



## RichC (Nov 12, 2002)

Three Ponds Trail in Rumney NH is a very mellow starter trail. Nice woods walk along a stream to the ponds where there is a shelter at Middle Pond if you want an overnight.


----------

